# keeping your seat



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, everybody falls off on occasion. Sorry you got hurt. I would get a local horse expert to check your stirrup adjustments. They could be too long or too short. Also, you may have just gotten unbalanced. Or you may have just fallen off. It happens. Hang in there.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Can you provide more details? Western, English, Jumping, Trails, spooky horse or calm, how you normally ride, etc?


----------



## ponyvoog (Dec 24, 2011)

*more about me*



ponyvoog said:


> I have been riding for years and I came off two weeks ago. What are some good tips for keeping my seat. Someone mentioned lengthening the stirrups. Thanks.





bsms said:


> Can you provide more details? Western, English, Jumping, Trails, spooky horse or calm, how you normally ride, etc?



I just trail ride. I have two MFT. They are mostly laid back. I ride in the Superstions, AZ. I usually ride western but do own English saddles. I use to show Eng. and western and did some barrel racing. I have always enjoyed endurance as well.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Two words...synthetic saddle! Those things are so sticky, it's almost impossible to come off them. A good seat is always the best defense, but horses always have those nice combo moves in them when they get goofy. I have ridden out some tremendous spook/spin/bolt combos in my synthetic that I doubt I would have been as lucky in my leather saddle. They're comfy and relatively cheap too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Too long of stirrups won't help you unless your stirrups NOW are too short and are messing with the positioning of your seat bones. 

I think the best defense is a good ground work and respect. A horse is less likely to spook badly if they trust the person on their back and they know what is expected of them. Then the next would be a good seat.

Do you school your horses at all or just hit the trails every time you tack up?


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

Wearing riding breeches or jeans can help, if you don't already wear them. If you ride bareback, regardless of the weather, wear pants! It really helps your grip on the horse! Also, wearing riding boots with the proper heel is important, too. Tennis shoes can slip through the stirrups, and that can be very dangerous! :shock: 

But, no matter what, always remember your helmet!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you ride regularly, a fall is inevitable. I've been riding my whole life and still come off every now and then if I loose concentration just as my horse sees a boogieman - it's part of riding.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Every time you go out, practice riding _without_ stirrups for part of your ride. Just take your feet out, do little ankle circles, point your toes down then up and forward, and get a better feel for the way the horse is moving beneath you. Then, without looking down or leaning forward, put your feet back in the stirrups.

If you get to the point where you rely on your stirrups too much, then if you ever do lose one (foot slides out, horse stumbles or spooks, etc) you will still be able to maintain your balance and composure until you can get it back again.

Sometimes a fall is just unavoidable. It happens. But developing good seat and balance independent of the tack you are using will help you KEEP your seat when you find yourself in a rough spot.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

An Australian saddle can be a wonderful help at staying on. I bought one after an injury meant it hurt to just mount the horse. About a month later, my mare spooked, spun 180, jumped forward, and spun 180 back.

I was a pee-poor rider at that point. And my back hurt. But I stayed on...with bruises where the poleys slammed into my thighs. But the poleys kept my hips aligned with the horse, and I stayed on.

My oldest daughter riding with the same saddle. Notice how the poleys (mickey mouse ears) line up with the thigh, and just barely in front of it:


----------



## ponyvoog (Dec 24, 2011)

I have always ridden with a synthetic sadddle. And yes I wear pants. What other option is there? Lol. I just got a Tucker endurance saddle that holds me in. But I was using my cordura when I came off. Same days you just aren't paying attention. I was riding in Tahoe this past summer when some guys w/3 lamas came towards us. My mare totally did 180 and I survived.


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

bsms said:


> But I stayed on...with bruises where the poleys slammed into my thighs. But the poleys kept my hips aligned with the horse, and I stayed on.


I am just recovering from the same thing! My mare spooked the other day and I got slammed into them and THE PAIN:shock:. I just kept riding and when I got home and checked my legs I couldn't believe the brusies. 

My boyfriend gets so worried when he sees the smallest mark on me caused by riding. He doesn't understand the sacrifices us horse lovers make.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ponyvoog said:


> I have been riding for years and I came off two weeks ago. What are some good tips for keeping my seat. Someone mentioned lengthening the stirrups. Thanks.


Ride without stirrups.

When you ride without stirrups over and over and over again, you will develop a seat so good that you can do this. From the time she recovers from her near fall, to the end of the round, Malin Baryard rode every single jump with her stirrups flapping in the breeze.

THAT'S a seat.


----------



## ponyvoog (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow. That is good. Don't try that at home. I learned how to ride with a bareback pad. Up and down steep trails. I was younger. Ha ha.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Agreed ride without stirrups. One example I will use, is I have a messed up foot and 10 hours in the stirrups hurt, but I have started riding the mountains even without stirrups, so when I keep riding a lot, I have notice that my balance is better on the trouble makers. I have even told my niece to ride without stirrups. Another thing is ride bareback will help, it builds balance. Anything that builds balance will help, but there will still be times when you fall.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome vid!! ^^^

I was riding a new horse yesterday, he is "kid-broke", 14, super gentle. When I tried him out he was a doll. YESTERDAY, was super windy, and his first trip around the yard. I had the dogs out, the kid was playing ball with Papa, the barn door was banging, the other horses were loose in the pasture hollering/running, I was setting him up to see exactly how "bombproof" he was! He did great for a bit, then something caught his eye and he super skiddled to the right, did a 180, lunged forward, then stopped dead in his tracks. I rode it all out with my seat, didn't even faze me. My hub was white! You need to go back to your basics and start riding bareback for a while in a round pen then graduate out. I started bareback and wouldn't have my *"glue-butt"* if I hadn't. It's the quickest and IMHO the best way to prevent a fall. I (knock on wood) haven't had a fall in over 20 years and have had some pretty crazy rodeos! No saddle or tack will help you if you need to improve your seat and remember, ride out instead of controlling a bad situation, keep your head and stay loose.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The video was amazing! Wow Wee she has velcro on her butt. 

I used to ride bareback all the time. Run out in the morning, stand by my mare's shoulder looking to her butt and swing myself up. LOL I can barely swing myself into a saddle now with a mounting block! I used to have a velcro butt. To me it is easier to have a velcro butt bareback or it was back then.

Biscuit has done 2 180 turns recently. Neither time did I come close to losing my seat but the first time he did it I did lose my seat and when he then took off - off I came and into the grass. A little bruised up but I was so proud of myself when I walked over, got his reins and got back on. hahahah. I had said if I came off again I wouldn't ride anymore. :shock:

I have been working hard on my seat for months and when he did the 180's I just went with him. Tons of jogging and trotting have helped. Relaxing has helped. He crow hopped suddenly three times to the right one day after he stepped on a piece of dried wood and it flung up and whapped him in the gut. He thought he was chicken little and the sky was falling. I just went with him. Miles and miles have helped. Concentrating on relaxing my legs and not being tense has helped my seat.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

mildot said:


> Ride without stirrups.
> 
> When you ride without stirrups over and over and over again, you will develop a seat so good that you can do this. From the time she recovers from her near fall, to the end of the round, Malin Baryard rode every single jump with her stirrups flapping in the breeze.
> 
> ...


I saw that video! Amazing! I'd have been on the ground and probably in great amounts of pain


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What I really loved about the video was how her horse DID notice, but wasn't phased at all.. he just kept on trucking and listening to her every cue. 

Beautiful riding pair


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When I was 21, I was lightweight and had great muscle strength in my legs and arms. I might could have come out of that near spill like the video rider did. 

Now I am too heavy and my muscles are not as strong. I don't think that I could recover from getting that far off balance now. One thing in my favor now -- I don't think that I would get that far off center in a normal ride. I am much better at centered riding than I was as a kid.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Celeste said:


> When I was 21, I was lightweight and had great muscle strength in my legs and arms. I might could have come out of that near spill like the video rider did.
> 
> Now I am too heavy and my muscles are not as strong. I don't think that I could recover from getting that far off balance now.


Getting old is hell ain't it? :lol:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> Concentrating on relaxing my legs and not being tense has helped my seat.


It's amazing and counterintuitive. The more we relax the more secure we are.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

mildot said:


> Getting old is hell ain't it? :lol:



Not considering the alternatives....so, no, not really.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Not considering the alternatives....so, no, not really.


You do have a point..:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

mildot said:


> It's amazing and counterintuitive. The more we relax the more secure we are.


I still have to try really hard to relax.. I'm strange like that :? but I DO know bracing is a huuuuge NO NO.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

For riding English I've heard getting (and reading and putting into practise) the book:
Balance in Movement : How to Achieve the Perfect Seat 
By Susanne Von Dietz
Have heard great things about this book and am getting it for myself on payday


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

ponyvoog said:


> I have been riding for years and I came off two weeks ago. What are some good tips for keeping my seat. Someone mentioned lengthening the stirrups. Thanks.


I have a "different" answer that may or may not work for you and your horse.

Every time I have come off it was a moment after I decided on a place to land. Since I realized that, I have taught myself to _stop_ thinking I will come off when things go south and _start_ thinking about sitting back in the saddle and getting my horse under control.

I have found that when I stop looking for a place to land and start thinking about how I am sitting, it is not that hard to stay in the saddle.

Again, your situation and/or horse might be very different. Just something to think about.

You might also look at one of those "night straps" which may help.

(edit - I wrote too soon - didn't see all the responses. What I am talking about above is basically the "relax" concept mentioned earlier).


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm totally stalking this post lol. I don't remember the last time I fell off, but I'm really concerned that I have a bad seat. I wish I could video tape myself sometime so I could get your guys' opinion, but I can barely EVER get anyone else to ride with me or watch me ride haha. For a long time I told myself it was cause my horse's gait wasn't so smooth, but i've been watching videos of people ride horses so well, im worried i bounce around in comparison. I've recently also fluctuated in weight a LOT (lose 100 pounds, gain 50, etc) so I'm wondering if that is throwing me off.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

attackships said:


> I'm totally stalking this post lol. I don't remember the last time I fell off, but I'm really concerned that I have a bad seat. I wish I could video tape myself sometime so I could get your guys' opinion, but I can barely EVER get anyone else to ride with me or watch me ride haha. For a long time I told myself it was cause my horse's gait wasn't so smooth, but i've been watching videos of people ride horses so well, im worried i bounce around in comparison. I've recently also fluctuated in weight a LOT (lose 100 pounds, gain 50, etc) so I'm wondering if that is throwing me off.


There's a lot of different factors that make up a good seat. First and foremost, staying relaxed in the body. I'm still developing mine, though today I got a pop quiz per say. Horse bolted from a standstill spooking from a deer running up a leafy hill  I stayed on (without a helmet.. yeah I know I'm silly. I forgot to put it on) and managed to stop him without pulling on the reins. I just kept relaxed and went with him.

It takes time, but I'm sure it's not a terrible seat, there's always room for improvement  But a vid would help


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

bsms stole my answer. lol 

Seriously, though...my 2.5yo jumped and bucked (at the same time...wish I could have gotten video of it 'cuz I know it had to have looked hilarious) off some rocks on the trail last Friday. Two things kept me in my saddle: the poleys on my Aussie saddle and the fact that I'm pretty decent at staying relaxed and moving with my horse on the hills/up/down/rocks. 

My biggest problem is that I brace on the flats and get all stiff. Not sure why. You'd think it would be the opposite. Yeah, I'm a bit messed up. lol

It's funny that I saw this thread because my friend that went with me on the ride last Friday and I were talking about how we feel the random, inexplicable urge to put on a seatbelt when we go riding.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry you had a fall, but it happens to most of us. Yes, it all goes back to developing the core, & getting & keeping a good seat. Good luck & hang in there.


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Sorry you had a fall, but it happens to most of us. Yes, it all goes back to developing the core, & getting & keeping a good seat. Good luck & hang in there.


Y'know, I had my first fall in ages just before Thanksgiving, and I put it down to having not kept up with my Pilates exercises last fall. Core muscles really help keep one in place, I think.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned that it's possible to get _too_ relaxed in the saddle? It definitely is; I've come off due to that (horses spun on me).


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Northern said:


> Has anyone mentioned that it's possible to get _too_ relaxed in the saddle? It definitely is; I've come off due to that (horses spun on me).


Yeah, sleeping on your horse is bad mmmkay....:lol:


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

mildot said:


> Yeah, sleeping on your horse is bad mmmkay....:lol:


Although I fainted on one once, and didn't come off. My twenty-something steady-eddie draft cross.:wink:


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Do I detect sarcasm? 

Nope, didn't take a nap up there, just relaxed after a little ride, horse was standing. Always best to keep muscle tone & stay as alert as possible, in case horse decides to spin/spook/leap/do something that'll unseat you if you're too relaxed!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Northern said:


> Do I detect sarcasm?
> 
> Nope, didn't take a nap up there, just relaxed after a little ride, horse was standing. Always best to keep muscle tone & stay as alert as possible, in case horse decides to spin/spook/leap/do something that'll unseat you if you're too relaxed!


Oh yeah. Sarcasm meter pegged high.

I'm with you on a relaxed but ready seat. I went out today for a quick trail ride with a friend and his son. My friend Dan's horse was acting up and being stupid and my horse was feeling reaaaly frisky too (it was pretty cold today, lots of pent up energy). So Dan's horse started trashing about in some bushes and the noise sounded to Calypso like a horse eating monster coming out to get her. Good thing I was paying some attention cause that noise fried her brain for a few seconds giving little bucks, spins, and hops until I brought her back to earth.

Silly mare.......:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, it happens occasionally no matter how long you've been riding or how good you are and sometimes, there isn't anything that could have been done to prevent it. Glad you weren't seriously hurt.


----------

